# You've got mail



## Outback

No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.


----------



## California Girl

They lied.

Fuck off.

*Joke*


----------



## strollingbones

and what would one be doing ...outback?


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.





You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's


welcome


----------



## uscitizen

Outback said:


> No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.



Perhaps..
But you ARE likely to get Mal and feinds.


----------



## zzzz




----------



## Outback

California Girl said:


> They lied.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> *Joke*



My first forum friend and its a girl.  Cool.

I'm already ahead.


----------



## freedombecki

Outback said:


> No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.


Welcome to USMB, Outback. Hope you enjoy the boards. I look forward to reading your posts.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEgCkOfl4jE"]Land Down Under - *Men at Work* - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's
> 
> 
> welcome
Click to expand...


I'm starting to really like this place. Great avatar. How do you pm me?


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's
> 
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm starting to really like this place. Great avatar. How do you pm me?
Click to expand...



have you ever been on a forum before?


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to really like this place. Great avatar. How do you pm me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever been on a forum before?
Click to expand...


Well, yeah.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to really like this place. Great avatar. How do you pm me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever been on a forum before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, yeah.
Click to expand...



Are you asking a serious question about how to PM?


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever been on a forum before?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking a serious question about how to PM?
Click to expand...


You're killing the buzz.  

No, I'm not being serious. The smiley knows.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking a serious question about how to PM?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're killing the buzz.
> 
> No, I'm not being serious. The smiley knows.
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthseeker420

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Gj8bin3vlQ]crank Yankers-(Special ED)- I GOT MAIL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Outback

freedombecki said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Outback. Hope you enjoy the boards. I look forward to reading your posts.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the shoutback freedombecki.  Do you like Savage Garden? Won't let me post a link.


----------



## California Girl

Outback said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lied.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> *Joke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first forum friend and its a girl.  Cool.
> 
> I'm already ahead.
Click to expand...


You're already a dead man walkin'.


----------



## Outback

California Girl said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> They lied.
> 
> Fuck off.
> 
> *Joke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first forum friend and its a girl.  Cool.
> 
> I'm already ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're already a dead man walkin'.
Click to expand...


That's better than a dead man wankin' isn't it?


----------



## California Girl

Outback said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first forum friend and its a girl.  Cool.
> 
> I'm already ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're already a dead man walkin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's better than a dead man wankin' isn't it?
Click to expand...


Marginally, yes.


----------



## California Girl

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's
> 
> 
> welcome
Click to expand...


Spit my new chew toy out, bitch.


----------



## AquaAthena

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's
> 
> 
> welcome
Click to expand...


That's right. Syrenn and I are the ones who get the male here...


----------



## Outback

California Girl said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're already a dead man walkin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's better than a dead man wankin' isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marginally, yes.
Click to expand...


I'll take marginally better. It could be worse. I could be married.


----------



## Outback

AquaAthena said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's
> 
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right. Syrenn and I are the ones who get the male here...
Click to expand...


Holy Shit!

What have I stumbled into here?


----------



## California Girl

Outback said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's better than a dead man wankin' isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marginally, yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll take marginally better. It could be worse. I could be married.
Click to expand...


Me too! 

Celebrate the single life!


----------



## Outback

Mommy, mommy. Buy me some of these for my birthday. I promise to be really really good.


----------



## California Girl

Outback said:


> Mommy, mommy. Buy me some of these for my birthday. I promise to be really really good.



Oh crap. We got a Momma's boy here.


----------



## AquaAthena

Outback said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's
> 
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Syrenn and I are the ones who get the male here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Holy Shit!
> 
> What have I stumbled into here?
Click to expand...


Sugar and Spice and all things nice...


----------



## Outback

California Girl said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mommy, mommy. Buy me some of these for my birthday. I promise to be really really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh crap. We got a Momma's boy here.
Click to expand...


Oh I love my mommy. But she's still just my mommy. 



AquaAthena said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Syrenn and I are the ones who get the male here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit!
> 
> What have I stumbled into here?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice and all things nice...
Click to expand...


That'll go ok with my puppy dogs tail.


----------



## California Girl

Hmmmm. Something vaguely familiar about this 'newbie'.


----------



## syrenn

California Girl said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's
> 
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spit my new chew toy out, bitch.
Click to expand...



 

I know...lets give him to jilian! That will fix what ails him.


----------



## Outback

strollingbones said:


> and what would one be doing ...outback?



One hell of a lot of driving, lemme tell you.


----------



## syrenn

AquaAthena said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right. Syrenn and I are the ones who get the male here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit!
> 
> What have I stumbled into here?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice and all things nice...
Click to expand...



A little fire, a little ice and all set to rights.


----------



## California Girl

syrenn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's
> 
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spit my new chew toy out, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...lets give him to jilian! That will fix what ails him.
Click to expand...


That would be really evil.  Let's do it!


----------



## Outback

California Girl said:


> Hmmmm. Something vaguely familiar about this 'newbie'.



Yeah, a guy who likes girls.  



syrenn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spit my new chew toy out, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...lets give him to jilian! That will fix what ails him.
Click to expand...


I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Something vaguely familiar about this 'newbie'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who likes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spit my new chew toy out, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...lets give him to jilian! That will fix what ails him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.
Click to expand...



Oh i can fix you easy enough... a little nip snip...and you're good to go.


----------



## California Girl

Outback said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Something vaguely familiar about this 'newbie'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who likes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spit my new chew toy out, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...lets give him to jilian! That will fix what ails him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.
Click to expand...


So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Something vaguely familiar about this 'newbie'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who likes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...lets give him to jilian! That will fix what ails him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i can fix you easy enough... a little nip snip...and you're good to go.
Click to expand...




I'm a fair navigator. I'll steer clear of those waters.


----------



## Outback

California Girl said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Something vaguely familiar about this 'newbie'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who likes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...lets give him to jilian! That will fix what ails him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?
Click to expand...


Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who likes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.
Click to expand...



and you come in with a name like outback?.... what would you expect


----------



## freedombecki

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who likes girls.
> 
> I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i can fix you easy enough... a little nip snip...and you're good to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fair navigator. I'll steer clear of those waters.
Click to expand...

Have you ever navigated the Great Barrier Reef?


----------



## AquaAthena

Outback said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who likes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.
Click to expand...


Your butts!?!??!!? How many do you have, sweetie??


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and you come in with a name like outback?.... what would you expect
Click to expand...


And if I named myself infront it would have been worse.  C'est la vie.


----------



## Truthseeker420

California Girl said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. Something vaguely familiar about this 'newbie'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who likes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...lets give him to jilian! That will fix what ails him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?
Click to expand...


becuse women don't date butt ugly guys?


----------



## Outback

AquaAthena said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your butts!?!??!!? How many do you have, sweetie??
Click to expand...


Cheeky girl. 

It depends on who's questioning me.


----------



## freedombecki

Oh, oh, a clown. *sigh*


----------



## California Girl

Outback said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who likes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.
Click to expand...


We're gonna need pics of your butt and your face - for research purposes.


----------



## California Girl

Truthseeker420 said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who likes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> becuse women don't date butt ugly guys?
Click to expand...


Sometimes we do. Charity.


----------



## Outback

California Girl said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're gonna need pics of your butt and your face - for research purposes.
Click to expand...


It could happen.


----------



## derk

uscitizen said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't. That's why I came here.   Someone told me that I'd get mail and friends here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps..
> But you ARE likely to get Mal and feinds.
Click to expand...


Get Fiended by mal? You've got Mal! You have a fiend request.
Welcome AOl guy I know of a forum PM me I'll tell ya about it.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your butts!?!??!!? How many do you have, sweetie??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheeky girl.
> 
> It depends on who's questioning me.
> 
> 
> edit:..im out for 24...so i owe you!
Click to expand...







cheeky girl! 


you get reps for that one! 


Edit: i am out for 24...so i owe you reps!


----------



## Outback

freedombecki said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i can fix you easy enough... a little nip snip...and you're good to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a fair navigator. I'll steer clear of those waters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever navigated the Great Barrier Reef?
Click to expand...


I like to stick to the coastlines for the fair and calm waters.


----------



## California Girl

Outback said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a guy who likes girls.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking to more girls in one hour than the last week and I'm not fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.
Click to expand...


We really need the research material in order to form valid opinions.


----------



## Outback

California Girl said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, can we assume by the lack of female company in your life that you are, in fact, butt ugly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We really need the research material in order to form valid opinions.
Click to expand...




> California Girl has chosen not to receive your nasty butt pictures. Therefore you may not send your message to her.



I tried.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We really need the research material in order to form valid opinions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl has chosen not to receive your nasty butt pictures. Therefore you may not send your message to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried.
Click to expand...



She has PM closed off to people who are not on her friends list.  If you want her to see them post them.

I would also suggest not sending unsolicited pics to people.......


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> We really need the research material in order to form valid opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl has chosen not to receive your nasty butt pictures. Therefore you may not send your message to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She has PM closed off to people who are not on her friends list.  If you want her to see them post them.
> 
> I would also suggest not sending unsolicited pics to people.......
Click to expand...


Unsolicited pics? Do people send you unsolicited pics here?

I'm not posting pictures of my butt even if they were jokingly requested.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has PM closed off to people who are not on her friends list.  If you want her to see them post them.
> 
> I would also suggest not sending unsolicited pics to people.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unsolicited pics? Do people send you unsolicited pics here?
> 
> I'm not posting pictures of my butt even if they were jokingly requested.
Click to expand...





you suggested that you tried to send them to caligirl......   

just saying.


----------



## Outback

joking

.js


----------



## California Girl

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has PM closed off to people who are not on her friends list.  If you want her to see them post them.
> 
> I would also suggest not sending unsolicited pics to people.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unsolicited pics? Do people send you unsolicited pics here?
> 
> I'm not posting pictures of my butt even if they were jokingly requested.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you suggested that you tried to send them to caligirl......
> 
> just saying.
Click to expand...


Don't frighten the newbie, mo chara.


----------



## Outback

Girls fighting over moi?  I think it's over who gets to chew moi. 

This place is not what it seems. Political forum or man eating forum?


----------



## California Girl

Outback said:


> Girls fighting over moi?  I think it's over who gets to chew moi.
> 
> This place is not what it seems. Political forum or man eating forum?



Just wait until we drag you to the secret place. You will be afraid. Very, very afraid.


----------



## syrenn

California Girl said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls fighting over moi?  I think it's over who gets to chew moi.
> 
> This place is not what it seems. Political forum or man eating forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until we drag you to the secret place. You will be afraid. Very, very afraid.
Click to expand...







...and you say i am frightening the newbies?


----------



## AquaAthena

Outback said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, my butts been commented on more than my face has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your butts!?!??!!? How many do you have, sweetie??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheeky girl.
> 
> It depends on who's questioning me.
Click to expand...


Bend over darling...I want to count those "cheeks."


----------



## California Girl

syrenn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girls fighting over moi?  I think it's over who gets to chew moi.
> 
> This place is not what it seems. Political forum or man eating forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until we drag you to the secret place. You will be afraid. Very, very afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you say i am frightening the newbies?
Click to expand...


It's my job to scare 'em. You're supposed to be good cop, remember?


----------



## Outback




----------



## syrenn

California Girl said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until we drag you to the secret place. You will be afraid. Very, very afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you say i am frightening the newbies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's my job to scare 'em. You're supposed to be good cop, remember?
Click to expand...






That means i am really the bad BAD cop!   You're right.... he does need to be afraid.


----------



## syrenn

AquaAthena said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your butts!?!??!!? How many do you have, sweetie??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky girl.
> 
> It depends on who's questioning me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bend over darling...I want to count those "cheeks."
Click to expand...




Get the camera! Pics or it did not happen!!


----------



## Outback

AquaAthena said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your butts!?!??!!? How many do you have, sweetie??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky girl.
> 
> It depends on who's questioning me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bend over darling...I want to count those "cheeks."
Click to expand...


One cheek does not a butt make. 

I shall bend backwards like the willow does with the wind.  Now will you be the wind and cheekily bend forward?


----------



## AquaAthena

Outback said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheeky girl.
> 
> It depends on who's questioning me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bend over darling...I want to count those "cheeks."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One cheek does not a butt make.
> 
> I shall bend backwards like the willow does with the wind.  Now will you be the wind and cheekily bend forward?
Click to expand...


I want you to take the handcuffs from the bad cop, syrenn, and place them on me...


----------



## Outback

AquaAthena said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bend over darling...I want to count those "cheeks."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One cheek does not a butt make.
> 
> I shall bend backwards like the willow does with the wind.  Now will you be the wind and cheekily bend forward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want you to take the handcuffs from the bad cop, syrenn, and place them on me...
Click to expand...


Holy Shit x 2! 



syrenn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you say i am frightening the newbies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my job to scare 'em. You're supposed to be good cop, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means i am really the bad BAD cop!   You're right.... he does need to be afraid.
Click to expand...


With the first 'snip' I had you figured out as the hatchet lady. 

AquaAthena just verified it.  

Don't try and be a good cop now.


----------



## syrenn

AquaAthena said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bend over darling...I want to count those "cheeks."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One cheek does not a butt make.
> 
> I shall bend backwards like the willow does with the wind.  Now will you be the wind and cheekily bend forward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want you to take the handcuffs from the bad cop, syrenn, and place them on me...
Click to expand...






_Just _the handcuffs?


----------



## Outback

Gosh, it's hard to think about politics around here.


----------



## freedombecki

Discipline!


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wait until we drag you to the secret place. You will be afraid. Very, very afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you say i am frightening the newbies?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's my job to scare 'em. You're supposed to be good cop, remember?
Click to expand...


i thought i was the good cop, chica. 

are you all frightening this poor man?


----------



## Outback

freedombecki said:


> Discipline!



Yeah, tell me about it. 



jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you say i am frightening the newbies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my job to scare 'em. You're supposed to be good cop, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought i was the good cop, chica.
> 
> are you all frightening this poor man?
Click to expand...


You're just pretending one is good so that you can see whose the worst in competition.


----------



## jillian

Outback said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discipline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell me about it.
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's my job to scare 'em. You're supposed to be good cop, remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i thought i was the good cop, chica.
> 
> are you all frightening this poor man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just pretending one is good so that you can see whose the worst in competition.
Click to expand...


ummmmm...no. my job is to police *them* and keep them from scaring newbies


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont get mail here. You get PM's or VM's
> 
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spit my new chew toy out, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...lets give him to jilian! That will fix what ails him.
Click to expand...


Uh huh?



California Girl said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spit my new chew toy out, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...lets give him to jilian! That will fix what ails him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be really evil.  Let's do it!
Click to expand...


Uh huh x 2



jillian said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discipline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell me about it.
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought i was the good cop, chica.
> 
> are you all frightening this poor man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just pretending one is good so that you can see whose the worst in competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmmm...no. my job is to police *them* and keep them from scaring newbies
Click to expand...


Yeah, they sure sound scared. 

And their excited about giving me to you? Handcuffed and... then ...you're going to police 'them'?

Are you a real politician? You've got to be if you want me to believe you.


----------



## Amelia

Jillian is a dominatrix.  You like stilettos?  

You better ....


----------



## jillian

Amelia said:


> Jillian is a dominatrix.  You like stilettos?
> 
> You better ....



no. mistress cecile is the dominatrix.

i just don't like hannity trolls. 

and i don't think the newbie is a hannity troll.

i do like stilettos though. shoes = good


----------



## Outback

Amelia said:


> Jillian is a dominatrix.  You like stilettos?
> 
> You better ....



I like _looking _at them when they're being worn. So, a bunch of dominatrix's strutting around in heels.

I wouldn't say no.


----------



## Ringel05

jillian said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jillian is a dominatrix.  You like stilettos?
> 
> You better ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no. mistress cecile is the dominatrix.
> 
> i just don't like hannity trolls.
> 
> and i don't think the newbie is a hannity troll.
> 
> i do like stilettos though. shoes = good
Click to expand...


That's not all she likes...... 
Oh wait!  I wasn't supposed to tell anyone........ Oops........


----------



## Outback

Amelia said:


>


----------



## syrenn

jillian said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discipline!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell me about it.
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought i was the good cop, chica.
> 
> are you all frightening this poor man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're just pretending one is good so that you can see whose the worst in competition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ummmmm...no. my job is to police *them* and keep them from scaring newbies
Click to expand...






but, but....but.... you told us to soften the newbies up for you to finish him off! 







Ill just leave him here at the door.......... 






















*runs!*


----------



## Amelia




----------



## AquaAthena

syrenn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, tell me about it.
> 
> 
> 
> You're just pretending one is good so that you can see whose the worst in competition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmm...no. my job is to police *them* and keep them from scaring newbies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, but....but.... you told us to soften the newbies up for you to finish him off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill just leave him here at the door..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *runs!*
Click to expand...



Hey now!!! I get those handcuffs....


----------



## syrenn

AquaAthena said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmm...no. my job is to police *them* and keep them from scaring newbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but, but....but.... you told us to soften the newbies up for you to finish him off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill just leave him here at the door..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *runs!*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now!!! I get those handcuffs....
Click to expand...



_just_... those???


----------



## Outback

Omfg!

OK, we can talk about this.


----------



## AquaAthena

Outback said:


> Omfg!
> 
> OK, we can talk about this.



Yes, wrap them in leather and we are good to gooooooo......


----------



## Outback

AquaAthena said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omfg!
> 
> OK, we can talk about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wrap them in leather and we are good to gooooooo......
Click to expand...



Leather? 

 I've got my oilskins and own whip.


----------



## AquaAthena

Outback said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omfg!
> 
> OK, we can talk about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wrap them in leather and we are good to gooooooo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leather?
> 
> I've got my oilskins and own whip.
Click to expand...


Syrenn has the best whips. And we have our routine down.... May look into those oilskins though...W00***


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omfg!
> 
> OK, we can talk about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wrap them in leather and we are good to gooooooo......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Leather?
> 
> I've got my oilskins and own whip.
Click to expand...



do tell......... lol.


----------



## syrenn

AquaAthena said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wrap them in leather and we are good to gooooooo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather?
> 
> I've got my oilskins and own whip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syrenn has the best whips. And we have our routine down.... May look into those oilskins though...W00***
Click to expand...




You swore never to tell!


----------



## Ringel05

Oh, I just finished lining the basement in plastic and have 50 pounds of butter softening up...............


----------



## AquaAthena

syrenn said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leather?
> 
> I've got my oilskins and own whip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrenn has the best whips. And we have our routine down.... May look into those oilskins though...W00***
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You swore never to tell!
Click to expand...


I told you never to trust a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 under intense nocturnal pleasures...Sides you hurt me too much that last time. I want some softened butter, that R,is offering up...


----------



## AquaAthena

Ringel05 said:


> Oh, I just finished lining the basement in plastic and have 50 pounds of butter softening up...............



Peanut butter, and you have a deal...I'll bring Sherry and syrenn. Sherry loves peanut butter, too....


----------



## Ringel05

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just finished lining the basement in plastic and have 50 pounds of butter softening up...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut butter, and you have a deal...I'll bring Sherry and syrenn. Sherry loves peanut butter, too....
Click to expand...


Regular or dark chocolate to go with that?


----------



## AquaAthena

Ringel05 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I just finished lining the basement in plastic and have 50 pounds of butter softening up...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut butter, and you have a deal...I'll bring Sherry and syrenn. Sherry loves peanut butter, too....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Regular or dark chocolate to go with that?
Click to expand...


Dark chocolate is better for us and much more decadent, don't cha` know. Just none of that whimpy light tasting white chocolate???  Cherries and whipped cream?? Oh my******


----------



## Outback

AquaAthena said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wrap them in leather and we are good to gooooooo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather?
> 
> I've got my oilskins and own whip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Syrenn has the best whips. And we have our routine down.... May look into those oilskins though...W00***
Click to expand...


You better be bringing some fodder to whip before we get started then.  By the time I jump in, there's no more stuff to be whipped cause now comes the extraction. 



syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, wrap them in leather and we are good to gooooooo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather?
> 
> I've got my oilskins and own whip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do tell......... lol.
Click to expand...


It's my whip so you direct the action syrenn.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leather?
> 
> I've got my oilskins and own whip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrenn has the best whips. And we have our routine down.... May look into those oilskins though...W00***
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better be bringing some fodder to whip before we get started then.  By the time I jump in, there's no more stuff to be whipped cause now comes the extraction.
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leather?
> 
> I've got my oilskins and own whip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do tell......... lol.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's my whip so you direct the action syrenn.
Click to expand...


Ha! 


now that is the answer, isnt it.


----------



## syrenn

AquaAthena said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut butter, and you have a deal...I'll bring Sherry and syrenn. Sherry loves peanut butter, too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular or dark chocolate to go with that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dark chocolate is better for us and much more decadent, don't cha` know. Just none of that whimpy light tasting white chocolate???  Cherries and whipped cream?? Oh my******
Click to expand...






BLOSM: Uniquely Flavored Whipped Cream


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Syrenn has the best whips. And we have our routine down.... May look into those oilskins though...W00***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better be bringing some fodder to whip before we get started then.  By the time I jump in, there's no more stuff to be whipped cause now comes the extraction.
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> do tell......... lol.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's my whip so you direct the action syrenn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha!
> 
> 
> now that is the answer, isnt it.
Click to expand...


Your answer was for jillian to direct while you have the snip eh, I mean whip.


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> BLOSM: Uniquely Flavored Whipped Cream



Topping? You've got toppings?


----------



## Outback




----------



## catzmeow

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLOSM: Uniquely Flavored Whipped Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topping? You've got toppings?
Click to expand...


Is this website like a free version of Adult Friend Finder to you, or something?


----------



## percysunshine

Ringel05 said:


> Oh, I just finished lining the basement in plastic and have 50 pounds of butter softening up...............



No icecream? Dude...


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLOSM: Uniquely Flavored Whipped Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topping? You've got toppings?
Click to expand...



To go along with the bottomings.


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLOSM: Uniquely Flavored Whipped Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topping? You've got toppings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> To go along with the bottomings.
Click to expand...


Damn, you're good.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Topping? You've got toppings?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To go along with the bottomings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn, you're good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Colin

catzmeow said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> BLOSM: Uniquely Flavored Whipped Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Topping? You've got toppings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this website like a free version of Adult Friend Finder to you, or something?
Click to expand...


Nah. He's using it to learn to type with one hand, whilst losing calories with the other.


----------



## Outback

Nah, actually I came here for other reasons and found it a bit entertaining. Then I checked out the lower forums. It's not for me, so here and gone. bye


----------



## Colin

Outback said:


> Nah, actually I came here for other reasons and found it a bit entertaining. Then I checked out the lower forums. It's not for me, so here and gone. bye



Your avi is almost right. Turn it round and it'll be perfect...*Backout*


----------



## Outback

Colin said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, actually I came here for other reasons and found it a bit entertaining. Then I checked out the lower forums. It's not for me, so here and gone. bye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avi is almost right. Turn it round and it'll be perfect...*Backout*
Click to expand...


I'm from Longreach Australia (Outback) ya nimrod.  It's no small wonder why I don't find the place interesting.

Fucking morons like you posting all over here and trying to start fights with no information.


----------



## Outback

Now Syrenn, you and the other fine people here just take care. I'm off to the bog to leave an offering from here.


----------



## Colin

Outback said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, actually I came here for other reasons and found it a bit entertaining. Then I checked out the lower forums. It's not for me, so here and gone. bye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your avi is almost right. Turn it round and it'll be perfect...*Backout*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from Longreach Australia (Outback) ya nimrod.  It's no small wonder why I don't find the place interesting.
> 
> Fucking morons like you posting all over here and trying to start fights with no information.
Click to expand...


Yeh. I know. And when you back out Outback...don't let the door hit your arse!

Seems you have no sense of humour so best you fuck off.


----------



## Outback

Colin said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your avi is almost right. Turn it round and it'll be perfect...*Backout*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Longreach Australia (Outback) ya nimrod.  It's no small wonder why I don't find the place interesting.
> 
> Fucking morons like you posting all over here and trying to start fights with no information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeh. I know. And when you back out Outback...don't let the door hit your arse!
> 
> Seems you have no sense of humour so best you fuck off.
Click to expand...


 Touche

Thanks for the gentle nudge outback.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> Now Syrenn, you and the other fine people here just take care. I'm off to the bog to leave an offering from here.





Oh come on, don't let anyone run you off. Have a lamington and be happy. 


And colin is one of the good guys.


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now Syrenn, you and the other fine people here just take care. I'm off to the bog to leave an offering from here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on, don't let anyone run you off. Have a lamington and be happy.
> 
> 
> And colin is one of the good guys.
Click to expand...


I gathered that from the gentleness of his nudge.


----------



## JohnA

Outback said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first forum friend and its a girl.  Cool.
> 
> I'm already ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're already a dead man walkin'.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's better than a dead man wankin' isn't it?
Click to expand...

 you mean a stiffy with a stiffy


----------



## Outback

JohnA said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're already a dead man walkin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's better than a dead man wankin' isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you mean a stiffy with a stiffy
Click to expand...


I never took it that far.  Sounds silly when you say it.


----------



## syrenn

Nice drizabone ya got there!


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Nice drizabone ya got there!



You wouldn't catch me wearin stubbies in the never never. But now you look comfy.  Maybe there.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice drizabone ya got there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't catch me wearin stubbies in the never never. But now you look comfy.  Maybe there.
Click to expand...


oh come one.... it would be cute!!


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice drizabone ya got there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't catch me wearin stubbies in the never never. But now you look comfy.  Maybe there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh come one.... it would be cute!!
Click to expand...







^^ Now this is cute.  ^^

There ain't no cute over here. Rugged's about the best it gets.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't catch me wearin stubbies in the never never. But now you look comfy.  Maybe there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh come one.... it would be cute!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Now this is cute.  ^^
> 
> There ain't no cute over here. Rugged's about the best it gets.
Click to expand...



aaawww bunny stole a cookie! very cute...

I dont know about that.....cute is cute...rugged or not.


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh come one.... it would be cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Now this is cute.  ^^
> 
> There ain't no cute over here. Rugged's about the best it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> aaawww bunny stole a cookie! very cute...
> 
> I dont know about that.....cute is cute...rugged or not.
Click to expand...


 

I like you.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Now this is cute.  ^^
> 
> There ain't no cute over here. Rugged's about the best it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaawww bunny stole a cookie! very cute...
> 
> I dont know about that.....cute is cute...rugged or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you.
Click to expand...


lol... your sporting a drizabone.....and think bunnies stealing cookies is cute... whats not to like about you?


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaawww bunny stole a cookie! very cute...
> 
> I dont know about that.....cute is cute...rugged or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol... your sporting a drizabone.....and think bunnies stealing cookies is cute... *whats not to like about you? *
Click to expand...







I et the bunny after I caught him with the cookie.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... your sporting a drizabone.....and think bunnies stealing cookies is cute... *whats not to like about you? *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I et the bunny after I caught him with the cookie.
Click to expand...



yummy.... bun!


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol... your sporting a drizabone.....and think bunnies stealing cookies is cute... *whats not to like about you? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I et the bunny after I caught him with the cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yummy.... bun!
Click to expand...


And you like eating bunnies.   Throwing you for a loop is going to be a harder job than I had imagined.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I et the bunny after I caught him with the cookie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummy.... bun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you like eating bunnies.   Throwing you for a loop is going to be a harder job than I had imagined.
Click to expand...




Yep, LOVE rabbit.   threw you didnt it?


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummy.... bun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you like eating bunnies.   Throwing you for a loop is going to be a harder job than I had imagined.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, LOVE rabbit.   threw you didnt it?
Click to expand...


Yeah, I was expecting a boo hoo poor bunny post from the cute stuff.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you like eating bunnies.   Throwing you for a loop is going to be a harder job than I had imagined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, LOVE rabbit.   threw you didnt it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was expecting a boo hoo poor bunny post from the cute stuff.
Click to expand...


There is not much that will throw me for a loop......


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, LOVE rabbit.   threw you didnt it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was expecting a boo hoo poor bunny post from the cute stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is not much that will throw me for a loop......
Click to expand...







So, you're a throwstick huh?   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_prtbj4MtDU]My Boomerang Won't Come Back - Charlie Drake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I was expecting a boo hoo poor bunny post from the cute stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not much that will throw me for a loop......
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're a throwstick huh?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_prtbj4MtDU]My Boomerang Won't Come Back - Charlie Drake - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I was just commenting on one of these today.... joking about getting the nephew one. 

i know my limits.   Im very sure i would be able to throw the damn thing... and im sure it would also come back and smack me in the head!


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is not much that will throw me for a loop......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're a throwstick huh?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_prtbj4MtDU]My Boomerang Won't Come Back - Charlie Drake - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just commenting on one of these today.... joking about getting the nephew one.
> 
> i know my limits.   Im very sure i would be able to throw the damn thing... and im sure it would also come back and smack me in the head!
Click to expand...


Not a throwstick. They don't come back.  So far, what I've tossed at you hasn't either.

It can't be me screwing up my boomerangs.


----------



## syrenn

Outback said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you're a throwstick huh?
> 
> My Boomerang Won't Come Back - Charlie Drake - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just commenting on one of these today.... joking about getting the nephew one.
> 
> i know my limits.   Im very sure i would be able to throw the damn thing... and im sure it would also come back and smack me in the head!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a throwstick. They don't come back.  So far, what I've tossed at you hasn't either.
> 
> It can't be me screwing up my boomerangs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Outback

syrenn said:


> Outback said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just commenting on one of these today.... joking about getting the nephew one.
> 
> i know my limits.   Im very sure i would be able to throw the damn thing... and im sure it would also come back and smack me in the head!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a throwstick. They don't come back.  So far, what I've tossed at you hasn't either.
> 
> It can't be me screwing up my boomerangs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that we've got over this hurdle, are you a pc gamer too?
Click to expand...


----------

